# Hunting rights in the future



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

not going to get into this again......hunting is not a right....it's a privilege....


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

manboy said:


> not going to get into this again......hunting is not a right....it's a privilege....


great attitudedont whine about it when it finally does happen, and if will if we all sit back and do nothing!


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

manboy said:


> not going to get into this again......hunting is not a right....it's a privilege....


Oppinions are like.... Well you know!? That is my right god given or not!


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

bowmanhunter said:


> great attitudedont whine about it when it finally does happen, and if will if we all sit back and do nothing!


change your title and maybe more on AT would care!.:wink:


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

change what title?


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

manboy said:


> change your title and maybe more on AT would care!.:wink:


More ******ation 

Hunting is bound for Federal regulation in the future... It won't be outlawed due to its massive revenue production but it will be heavily restricted by the Feds because not more people get active in actual conservation...
Its all about gun control and the NRA, Who to this point have done nothing but drive people away from the outdoors with their fanaticism...
Or... recruit a mass of tards that could really care less about hunting and the outdoors as long as they can blow something away.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

kingvjack said:


> More ******ation
> 
> Hunting is bound for Federal regulation in the future... It won't be outlawed due to its massive revenue production but it will be heavily restricted by the Feds because not more people get active in actual conservation...
> Its all about gun control and the NRA, Who to this point have done nothing but drive people away from the outdoors with their fanaticism...
> Or... recruit a mass of tards that could really care less about hunting and the outdoors as long as they can blow something away.


wow everytime i read one of your reply's i see i have a new winner of "the dumbest post on At"......

as long as it doesn't hurt kingvjack's season he's o.k. with it, if it does he will lie to congress!


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

The time to fight for our rights is now. With the current ultra-liberal administration and congress, this is a dangerous time for sportsmen and gun owners.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

georgiabuckdan said:


> change what title?


mmm, rights to privilege.....:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

oh and one last thing, this is old news...it has been on the general archery forum for 3 months......


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Are you for real????*



manboy said:


> mmm, rights to privilege.....:wink:


ARE YOU BEING SERIOUS?!... 

I see it as important news! It should be posted weekly! So important that Those who know of this right dont want it to end up being a priveledge...


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

bigrackHack said:


> The time to fight for our rights is now. With the current ultra-liberal administration and congress, this is a dangerous time for sportsmen and gun owners.


Its close big! Everything going federal is like everything going to S%^t.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

O.k. my reasons are this! Gun hunters are also hunters! Allot of folks like to go to their stands with a sidearm wich I do not do but am all for it 100%! If gun ownership gets affected hunting will be the next target wich in turn meens that archery will be infringed upon and I really want my little ones to have the same opportunity that we do and yes I am concerned for them and I think it is o.k. to be so!


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

georgiabuckdan said:


> So important that Those who know of this right dont want it to end up being a priveledge...


So, what makes you think that you have a "right" to hunt?


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

5MilesBack said:


> So, what makes you think that you have a "right" to hunt?


in Ohio ALL our license fees are used to buy land and maintain it for public hunting and fishing. If I am spending my money on something I believe in and am supporting financially I would think that would give me a right:wink:


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

5MilesBack said:


> So, what makes you think that you have a "right" to hunt?


The fact that theres other things I have the right to harvest to provide for my family other than hormone induced Chiken, Cow. Hey, bottom line is that there are animals that need to be harvested and to be able to provide for others.. Not only family but neighbors and friends that can use it also.. I fed 15 folks last weekend with one ham... Grill complete seasoning and garlic salt half those folks cooked there own meat.. I had folks leave and bring a side dish it was great for my neighbors and friends to get together all on account of what you may ask? One deer ham and a backstrap did it! Feeding friends and family everry year is great! So great that we are doing it again this weekend! So its not just the fact of killing its the fact that I have the right to get everyone together and have a great time in Georgia buck Dan's backyard! Come on over im butchering 2 aged hams tonight from a 115 lb doe. :darkbeer:


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

bowmanhunter said:


> in Ohio ALL our license fees are used to buy land and maintain it for public hunting and fishing. If I am spending my money on something I believe in and am supporting financially I would think that would give me a right:wink:


thats another answer for ya right there..
you pay you hunt!
You break you buy!


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

blah blah blah.

Hunting legislation will be what you make it. 
If you actually do something besides yapping at each other on the intarwebz, and get in there and get your hands dirty by *gasp* talking to politicians face to face, you'll probably make something good happen.

If you sit back and send a few e-mails maybe, you're probably going to be looking for a new hobby soon.

Nothing is going to stay the same.


----------



## arkiep&yhunter (Jul 29, 2006)

We need to pick our battles here guys.....they are NOT taking ur ammo....just essentially charging u more. I like the idea of the govt. wanting to know if ******* Riley is buying thousands of thousands of rounds of .45 caliber. He doesnt need that many. Paranoia will drive u nuts. 
Read the bill...and dont freak out. If u are a regular Joe or even a Rich Joe....this doesnt affect u at all other than ur pocket book. And as for reloading concerns...dont think the ammo companys didnt lobby for that bill in order to get to charge more for their ammo.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

arkiep&yhunter said:


> He doesnt need that many.


Who are you to say how much a person can buy? Will you finally protest the government telling you how to live when they say "two cars per household is too many...you don't need that many, one will do" or "200 gallons of gas a year is enough, ride a bike and help the environment" or "you don't need a dozen arrows, you only need one".



arkiep&yhunter said:


> And as for reloading concerns...dont think the ammo companys didnt lobby for that bill in order to get to charge more for their ammo.


A TAX doesn't help ammo companies. They don't get to keep it. 



arkiep&yhunter said:


> Paranoia will drive u nuts.


Complacency, however, will leave you with nothing. Being paranoid and being aware are two different things.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Bigrack is right. the govt has no place telling me how much is enough. There comes a point when govt goes beyond what it was estblished to do and it infringes on citizens lives. THis is one such case.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

All it takes for evil to flourish, is for a few good men to do nothing.....Edmund Burke(1729-1797).....:wink:


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

I like Meat said:


> All it takes for evil to flourish, is for a few good men to do nothing.....Edmund Burke(1729-1797).....:wink:


:thumbs_up


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*Well said Kraven*



kraven said:


> blah blah blah.
> 
> Hunting legislation will be what you make it.
> If you actually do something besides yapping at each other on the intarwebz, and get in there and get your hands dirty by *gasp* talking to politicians face to face, you'll probably make something good happen.
> ...


Too much whining and too little doing.....

How many guys are willing to take the time to comment on "I Like Meats thread" ? 

So you are OK with the new ammo legislation, fine, but have you let your [worthless] Congressman know that you are a hunter and still believe it is a honorable and ethical sport?


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

kingvjack said:


> More ******ation
> 
> Hunting is bound for Federal regulation in the future... It won't be outlawed due to its massive revenue production but it will be heavily restricted by the Feds because not more people get active in actual conservation...
> Its all about gun control and the NRA, Who to this point have done nothing but drive people away from the outdoors with their fanaticism...
> Or... recruit a mass of tards that could really care less about hunting and the outdoors as long as they can blow something away.


The NRA is the only large organization out there fighting for our gun rights. Gun Control advocates are the fanatics here! What organization would you promote for keeping our RIGHT (not privilege - in the constitution) to Keep and Bear?

Beyond King Jack, you "privilege" guys are full of s*#t! Take away my "privilege" to hunt on my property and you turn me into your definition of outlaw - total and utter crap. Sit around and wait to see what other "privilege" is taken from you! SHEEP!, waiting to be told what to do!


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

bowmanhunter said:


> in Ohio ALL our license fees are used to buy land and maintain it for public hunting and fishing. If I am spending my money on something I believe in and am supporting financially I would think that would give me a right:wink:


What about the guy down the street that doesn't buy a license? If we all have the right to hunt, shouldn't he be able to hunt too?


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

5MilesBack said:


> What about the guy down the street that doesn't buy a license? If we all have the right to hunt, shouldn't he be able to hunt too?


nothing stops him from buying a license and going:wink:He has a RIGHT to buy one or not to buy one.

probably the same guy that walks right through the "public" land I hunt on walking his dog during bow season(lol)


----------



## Horizontal Hunt (Mar 23, 2007)

I guess it depends on whether you are a citizen or a subject.:wink:

Bob


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Nimhates said:


> The NRA is the only large organization out there fighting for our gun rights. Gun Control advocates are the fanatics here! What organization would you promote for keeping our RIGHT (not privilege - in the constitution) to Keep and Bear?
> 
> Beyond King Jack, you "privilege" guys are full of s*#t! Take away my "privilege" to hunt on my property and you turn me into your definition of outlaw - total and utter crap. Sit around and wait to see what other "privilege" is taken from you! SHEEP!, waiting to be told what to do!


Well said.

Some states have defined hunting as a right, some have not. 

When does sheep season open, anyway?


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

bowmanhunter said:


> nothing stops him from buying a license and going:wink:He has a RIGHT to buy one or not to buy one.
> 
> 
> not the focus here but it brings a point! Who gives anybody the right to charge me for hunting my own land never the less I do it, would make me feel better if they at least held a gun to my head while I am shelling out the hundreds of dollars I pay to hunt and fish I'd rather be robbed @ gun point than just forking it over like an idiot! They should do this @ toll plazas also. Then they tell me what I can hunt and fish!
> ...


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

skynight said:


> When does sheep season open, anyway?


It opened Nov 4, 2008.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

whats it matter neway people are gonna hunt no matter what, at least i am


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

manboy said:


> wow everytime i read one of your reply's i see i have a new winner of "the dumbest post on At"......
> 
> as long as it doesn't hurt kingvjack's season he's o.k. with it, if it does he will lie to congress!


Aww... lie to Congress is a good one... Its wouldn't be lies, just nothing further than what you would hold true... and anything I post on here isn't nearly the dumbest thing here.


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

This bill is more to control your right and ability to protect yourself. No reasonable hunter should worry or even be affected other than monitarily by this bill. As long as your not putting bullets into people then there is not much to worry about. Do I think it's right? Not at all. What they want to know is if Billybob and Bobbyjoe are preparing for the war to come(preparing to defend yourself against the goverment which is an overlooked fact that was the MAIN reason for the 2nd ammendment). The 2nd has nothing to do with hunting rights. How do you protect yourself when the government knows exactly what hand your holding? This is one of the things the communists did so well(collecting information on dissidents so when they come to power they can remove opposition). The biggest of factors that keep gun crimes down in States with right to carry laws is the fact that they do not know exactly who, what, or how much fire power the other guy has. Here (NJ) at home its easy. We have extreme gun control laws so you bet we got alot of gun crimes. Who wants to rob somebody if they are in danger of getting shot? Not nearly as many as we do when a criminal is not worried about getting shot. His biggest worry is wether he will get a good enough Public Defender rather than if a citizen protecting himself(or a fellow citizen) is gonna put a cap in his *****. If the goverment thinks this is bill gonna help control gun crime they are just as crazy as they are stupid(then again I think we already knew that). The criminals don't need to show identification nor will they buy their ammo from reputable dealers who keep track of these sales. A black market for unmarked and untracable ammo will arise and we the law abiding public will follow the rules and pay the price. If someone wants to be paranoid and stockpile his weapons and ammo then so be it. That is what a free country is about. Who are we to say they are wrong?


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

kingvjack said:


> Aww... lie to Congress is a good one... Its wouldn't be lies, just nothing further than what you would hold true... and anything I post on here isn't nearly the dumbest thing here.


sorry, i am one of many that will never forget that you yourself said that YOU would lie to congress to keep crossbows out of your season...:wink:


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Horizontal Hunt said:


> I guess it depends on whether you are a citizen or a subject.:wink:
> 
> Bob


best post so far......hunting is a privilege like it or not....if you don't believe so go out and shoot a big horn ram, or a moose , or even an elk today and see how long it is your right! lol.....


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

And this has to do with bowhunting how? :noidea:


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

manboy said:


> best post so far......hunting is a privilege like it or not....if you don't believe so go out and shoot a big horn ram, or a moose , or even an elk today and see how long it is your right! lol.....


Exactly! If it was a right, we wouldn't even need to buy a license or even have seasons. Not everybody can walk up to the counter and buy a hunting license.....only those that have passed a Hunter Education Course, and who are not felons. It is a privilege to be able to buy a license and hunt, because we meet the requirements. And yet that license doesn't automatically give you free range to do whatever you want, you still have to follow all the regulations as well, or what happens? You lose your "privilege" to hunt.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

...That's not what you said before... 

Back-peddling much?



kingvjack said:


> Aww... lie to Congress is a good one... *Its wouldn't be lies*, just nothing further than what you would hold true... and anything I post on here isn't nearly the dumbest thing here.


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd only like to point to the obvious but yet unstated point that the Federal government i.e. Congress has no say in the matter one way or the other. 

Amendment IX

The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people. 


Amendment X

The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the states, are reserved to the states respectively, or to the people. 



However the "ammunitions accountability act" has floated around most state legislatures including mine, Maryland. It is deemed unfavorable and could not even make it out of committee here in Maryland which is a Democrat strong hold (regretably). Keep informed and in touch with your state delegates if your so inclined to keep your hunting rights free in your repective state. 

Furthermore I would appreciate it if more of you would stop assuming the federal government has more power than it actually does have. There are no need to give those fools any more ideas. They still fail to balance their own budget. Let them start there first. Seeing as they went from a Bush federal budget defecit of 400 billion dollars to an Obama federal budget defecit of over 3 trillion dollars in less than month, I wouldn't hold my breath. Thanks Democrat controlled congress.


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

Death Blow said:


> I'd only like to point to the obvious but yet unstated point that the Federal government i.e. Congress has no say in the matter one way or the other.
> 
> Amendment IX
> 
> ...


Nice post and nice pseudonym. However, the Federal Government in the last month has granted themselves more power than in the last 50 years. What makes you think that the new "King" isn't coming after the state's rights? What you quite correctly have defined as a right of the states, could be usurped by the Feds as a matter of.....make up a reason.....


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Campo said:


> And this has to do with bowhunting how? :noidea:


It's for awareness. Only embarassed libs would want to supress it.


----------



## kraven (Jan 25, 2006)

bucknut1 said:


> whats it matter neway people are gonna hunt no matter what, at least i am


You might until a game warden seizes your vehicle, weapons, and you get a stay in the graybar hotel because you're too poor to make bail from not having enough savings or collateral (no vehicle to use). And, then you'll have restitution and/or legal fees on top of that.
Or, you could try to shoot it out or duke it out with a game warden and join the ranks of people who got life in prison for aggravated assault/attempted murder/felony murder on law enforcement personnel. 

Let me know how that works out for you.


Or, you could do something instead of nothing and pretending you're some kind of Robin Hood.


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

I like Meat said:


> All it takes for evil to flourish, is for a few good men to do nothing.....Edmund Burke(1729-1797).....:wink:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

"When governments fear the people, there is liberty.
When people fear the government, there is tyranny."
- Thomas Jefferson

'Those who hammer their guns into plows will plow for those who do not.' 

~ Thomas Jefferson 


"Those who would give up Essential Liberty to purchase a little Temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety." 
-Benjamin Franklin

"We must, indeed, all hang together, or assuredly we shall all hang separately"
-Benjamin Franklin

"Make yourselves sheep
and the wolves will eat you." 
-Benjamin Franklin

"Man will ultimately be governed by God or by tyrants"
-Benjamin Franklin

"It is the first responsibility of every citizen to question authority"
-Benjamin Franklin

"Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch. Liberty is a well-armed lamb contesting the vote!"
-Benjamin Franklin

"A nation of well informed men who have been taught to know and prize the rights which God has given them cannot be enslaved. It is in the region of ignorance that tyranny begins."
-Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

Texoma said:


> "When governments fear the people, there is liberty.
> When people fear the government, there is tyranny."
> - Thomas Jefferson
> 
> ...



If you were a hot young female, I'd marry you - JK, I'm married....but seriously, are you??


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

Nimhates said:


> If you were a hot young female, I'd marry you - JK, I'm married....but seriously, are you??


Sorry I'am not a young hot female.Oh and I'am already married.


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

Texoma said:


> Sorry I'am not a young hot female.Oh and I'am already married.


Aw shucks Oh well, good post anyway!


----------



## bowtech jsat 50 (Aug 24, 2007)

I love reading this stuff. Thanks for keeping us posted on what is happening.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey there Boys and Gals, Our economy seems to be going in a downward spiral! I was doing a little research and I noticed that in 1933 there was some really hard times! There were tent cities everywhere and people were lined up in masses to flea the midwest! It was trajic because there was severe drought and no jobs, Kind of like whats going on now In allot of places! Here in Tampa theres families crying out for help to feed there children. Is this going on anywhere else? I truly do believe in one of the previous posts that there trying to regulate any kind of militia from forming in the future! Back then all the outlaws were like heroes because they had the heart to take to survive I.E. Bonnie/Clyde, Baby Face Nelson, Machine gun Kelly. Of course they used arms for all the wrong reasons, But here in our area people are purchasing guns like crazzzzy! All folks I talk to say that its getting bad and the worse is yet to come! We havent seen anything yet! I know there has been some bad depressions but can this one be the one?


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

georgiabuckdan said:


> Hey there Boys and Gals, Our economy seems to be going in a downward spiral! I was doing a little research and I noticed that in 1933 there was some really hard times! There were tent cities everywhere and people were lined up in masses to flea the midwest! It was trajic because there was severe drought and no jobs, Kind of like whats going on now In allot of places! Here in Tampa theres families crying out for help to feed there children. Is this going on anywhere else? I truly do believe in one of the previous posts that there trying to regulate any kind of militia from forming in the future! Back then all the outlaws were like heroes because they had the heart to take to survive I.E. Bonnie/Clyde, Baby Face Nelson, Machine gun Kelly. Of course they used arms for all the wrong reasons, But here in our area people are purchasing guns like crazzzzy! All folks I talk to say that its getting bad and the worse is yet to come! We havent seen anything yet! I know there has been some bad depressions but can this one be the one?



There is a lot of talk of a Militia. It is constitutional. However, those that use this word, must be very serious and nonselfserving. The purpose of a militia isn't just to keep my guns. It is to keep OUR freedoms. Here in my town, you can't buy ammo. The American people are arming themselves. Is this the time to do so? I think if ever there was a time it is now. There are a lot of questions that we must QUICKLY answer.

I have friends with a lot of money in the stock market. Yesterday wasn't a good day. If it has another couple days like yesterday there are millions of investors that are going to yank their money out of stock market. If this happens, there will be a lot of banks that will fail. This will put a freeze, and or collapse of a lot of things as we know it. 

This means that it is possible that as this quote mentions, we could see "tents". We could see multiple families living in one house. This also could mean that we will be looking at other options than the grocery store to feed our families. We also could be looking at other options than the Police department to protect our families. 

This could happen today. This could happen in the next week. This isn't out of some religious idea that is aimed at causing mass panic. This is reality. As this man mentioned "this one could be the one". It is happening.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

bigredZ said:


> There is a lot of talk of a Militia. It is constitutional. However, those that use this word, must be very serious and nonselfserving. The purpose of a militia isn't just to keep my guns. It is to keep OUR freedoms. Here in my town, you can't buy ammo. The American people are arming themselves. Is this the time to do so? I think if ever there was a time it is now. There are a lot of questions that we must QUICKLY answer.
> 
> I have friends with a lot of money in the stock market. Yesterday wasn't a good day. If it has another couple days like yesterday there are millions of investors that are going to yank their money out of stock market. If this happens, there will be a lot of banks that will fail. This will put a freeze, and or collapse of a lot of things as we know it.
> 
> ...


Its not that im in a panic, I just like to be well informed and I dont like surprises! I have daughters and The last thing I want to happen is for her to be in danger, Or any one of my family members for that matter! I had financial goals and they all just went south! Everry thing would of been fine if they would of stayed the way they were after the fuel prices went down! I can fish and I can hunt so putting food on the table will be o.k. for me... I didnt buy bullets I baught allot of soft plastic jigs though! Another thing to throw out there is that people are getting big dogs more than ever! Salt water poaching is on an uproar! So I think im starting to see the big picture now! People are fending for them selves....


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree. I apologize if it seemed that I was saying that you were panicing. I wasn't at all. I'm just talking about the big picture. I have a baby girl, and I am very concerned about the "near" future. People are fending for themselves, and I think therein lies our hope.


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

I am not a good fisherman, but it would probably be good for me to buy the same along with some rice and beans.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

bigredZ said:


> I agree. I apologize if it seemed that I was saying that you were panicing. I wasn't at all. I'm just talking about the big picture. I have a baby girl, and I am very concerned about the "near" future. People are fending for themselves, and I think therein lies our hope.


OH no Bigredz, You didnt say that I was just making that statement in general. Even though we probably have every right to! Yeah I gave all my fishing poles a good cleaning saturday! I live real close to the gulf and even if I have to wade I could catch some fish to take home.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

bigredZ said:


> I am not a good fisherman, but it would probably be good for me to buy the same along with some rice and beans.


I would recomend that you find some good lures and bite down on some tackle! Dont buy mono because it breaks to easy use power pro It has directions on how to tie leaders on in the back and isnt stretchy at all. yeah, Wife buying stuff in bulk now... gonna create a list on foods that last a long time being put away.


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

I have about six rods, and three tackle boxes. I thought I was livin right, but put me in the boat with three or four people and I'm just drownin bait. I can't catch a cold using the same bait the others are using. :mg: Need to practice i guess.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

bigredZ said:


> I have about six rods, and three tackle boxes. I thought I was livin right, but put me in the boat with three or four people and I'm just drownin bait. I can't catch a cold using the same bait the others are using. :mg: Need to practice i guess.


what state do you live in? what kind of fishing?


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

Mississippi. Bass, Bream, Catfish, White perch.
White Perch are fine through november till March. I use all the bait the other guys use, and go to the same spots. Much better at hunting.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Change tactics, I would recomend small soft plastics or minnows for bass bream and perch, for catfish stick some chiken liver on your hook and wrap it with some panty hose material and it will hold just fine! I just think that a moving bait works allot better because its moving and because your covering more water...


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advise. I have a hard time fishing in my free time also with the sound of gobbles floating throught the spring morning air.  

I will put it to good use around May 4th when Turkey season closes. Maybe i get better at it.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

just hit me up any time you want some fishing advice, Ive fished all my life! Would you happen to know anyone in Tampa bay are in florida that is looking for employees?


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't. My wifes Uncle lives in Baton Rouge. I have spec fished with him once, and loved it! But that the only envolvement i have had with salt water fishing.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

we nail the trout out here! they've made a law that makes it almost imposible to keep them though with there boundry lines! you can catch them in x county but the boat ramp is in y county and you can not posses in y county.. too many laws! We still eat trout though :wink:, Did anyone watch the waste of time yesterday @ 9 ?


----------



## deerman2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

its seems the government will let us keep hunting for the simple reason it generates billions of dollars from sportsmen! of course, with what restrictions, maybe next election we can think about our votes.:wink:


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

watch the residents start paying non resident fees! I mean can it get more rediculous? But i think your right...


----------

